# Some Questions about network installation



## LegionOfHell (Apr 8, 2019)

I installed FreeBSD in Virtualbox everything went ok but Now I want to install it on my laptop so I have some question that I want answered: 

The output of "ipconfig /all" in win10 shell returns this: 


```
Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : home
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys WUSB6300
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-D7-19-BF-01-C5
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b825:8d8a:ef90:3bad%14(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.12(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 6, 2019 2:15:58 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 10, 2019 6:56:27 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 130602777
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-D4-B5-ED-C8-D7-19-BF-01-C5
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
                                       207.164.234.129
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
```

This means my ip address is *NOT* static and is assigned by DHCP, correct ? 

Also, https://test-ipv6.com/  reports that there is no ipv6 address detected.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Given the information above, please confirm my actions during network install : 

(1) At this Screen I choose yes:






(2) Here I choose yes again: 





(3) Here it is a no:





(4) Here I leave everything as is and choose ok:





Is this the correct way of installing the network ? 

last question, in step (3) I chose yes and since I don't have ipv6 it couldn't be detected so the IPV6 DNS lines in (4) were blank...then I chose OK....


Many Thanks


----------



## Martin Paredes (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes, your IP address is dynamic (assigned by a DHCP server)
It is the correct way to configure the net to replicate your Windows 10 configuration

Your ISP does not have IPv6 service, you should use "No" in step 3


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 8, 2019)

Something is a wrong here. 
Are you connected to the same network where your Windows 10 machine is? 
You are receiving different DNS addresses and IPv6 address by this DHCP server. The expectation is to have the same DNS as your Windows 10 machine aka 192.168.2.1 and 207.164.234.129


----------



## LegionOfHell (Apr 9, 2019)

This is the handbook's picture ... that's why.


----------

